# roofing licences



## rick13 (Sep 13, 2011)

Any body have any advice on the illinois roofing test any books the recomend or would like too sell. Any tips on the test itself thank you fellow roofer


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Give me $100,000.00 and you can have my business. Very well ranked, in the search engines. I have our advertising down to nearly nothing and get leads every day, more than I can handle infact. I have about 40 leads sitting on my desk and no desire to call them back because I am too busy/lazy. I have profitable contracts currently on the books and have begun to start working on the early bird spring sign ups. We have about 40 customers on maintenance agreement which brings in about 20k revenue per year alone for gutter cleaning. 

great reputation, good customer base, plenty of repeat business and lots of referrals. We have both residential and commercial certifications so you can begin to sell extended warranties immediately!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll throw in 2 vans, all my equipment and tools, and will even stay on as a part time sales rep if you want.


----------



## chrisqdmr (Sep 21, 2011)

*illinois roofing test*

I would think the NRCA Roofing and waterproofing manual and the OSHA safety guide for the construction industry would cover it.


scaffold rental | frame scaffolding for sale


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Give me $100,000.00 and you can have my business. Very well ranked, in the search engines. I have our advertising down to nearly nothing and get leads every day, more than I can handle infact. I have about 40 leads sitting on my desk and no desire to call them back because I am too busy/lazy. I have profitable contracts currently on the books and have begun to start working on the early bird spring sign ups. We have about 40 customers on maintenance agreement which brings in about 20k revenue per year alone for gutter cleaning.
> 
> great reputation, good customer base, plenty of repeat business and lots of referrals. We have both residential and commercial certifications so you can begin to sell extended warranties immediately!


I'm almost glad this happens to you every year as well. I sure hope you are stocking up on guns and ammo while you hobby is still legal. I bought a bunch of woodworking tools rekindling the reason I am in the construction industry in the first place... as of right now I have not heard Big Brother is regulating the use of woodworking tools...


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Give me $100,000.00 and you can have my business. Very well ranked, in the search engines. I have our advertising down to nearly nothing and get leads every day, more than I can handle infact. I have about 40 leads sitting on my desk and no desire to call them back because I am too busy/lazy. I have profitable contracts currently on the books and have begun to start working on the early bird spring sign ups. We have about 40 customers on maintenance agreement which brings in about 20k revenue per year alone for gutter cleaning.
> 
> great reputation, good customer base, plenty of repeat business and lots of referrals. We have both residential and commercial certifications so you can begin to sell extended warranties immediately!


I'm almost glad this happens to you every year as well. I sure hope you are stocking up on guns and ammo while you hobby is still legal. I bought a bunch of woodworking tools rekindling the reason I am in the construction industry in the first place... as of right now I have not heard Big Brother is regulating the use of woodworking tools...


----------

